# stretch tires on 17" rims



## vr6guy718 (Feb 2, 2006)

Can anyone give info on what is the right tire to stretch on a 17" rim for a nice look on a low car mk3


----------



## quique (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: stretch tires on 17" rims (vr6guy718)*

its depending the wide of the wheel..


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: stretch tires on 17" rims (quique)*

17x?


----------



## vr6guy718 (Feb 2, 2006)

*tires*

the tire are 17 x8.5. my gti mk3 is lowered by 2.5in ... help


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

year old thread and still no responses to it lol damn

check out

www.tyrestretch.com


but i would do like 205/40/18 or 205/35/17


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

i have 195/45s up front and 205/45s in the rear. 17s are big for a mk3 so you probably want a 40 series. 

heres a few pics any way. 195s on the left


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

205/40r17 should work well if you want stretch, if you want minimal stretch 215/40r17

Here's my 215/40r17 on 17x9


----------

